
How to sell programming/hacking articles online? - nightnewton
i want to sell my programming researchs. found a site (greads.net) but it looks empty. is there a good site allows people to sell digital documents?
======
enkiv2
There isn't much of a market, considering so much is available for free and is
of high quality (whereas the quality of your work is totally unknown).

You could write a book and submit it to an existing publisher, I suppose.
That's selling documents.

~~~
nightnewton
thanks, yes you're right. i also write for free but can't share everything
unpaid. do you know anything about sites like tutsplus.com pay authors or not?

~~~
sumodirjo
Yes. Tutplus.com pay authors :
[http://tutsplus.com/teach](http://tutsplus.com/teach)

You might also want to consider submitting your content to digitalocean or
linode, they have great tutorial site.

For self publishing you might want to try Leanpub
([https://leanpub.com/](https://leanpub.com/))

I also see some great content hosted on gumroad
([https://gumroad.com/](https://gumroad.com/))

------
fHbjKlf6
Our company may be interested depending on the specific content, please
contact me on the email in my profile.

